# Khun GMD 55



## snake_2586 (May 17, 2015)

This is a bit of an unusual request but I have been roped in on putting a khun gmd 55 mower cutter bed back together, the usual sinario heres a heep of bits, so could anyone that has one maybe send me some pic's please?

Thanks


----------



## Marco (May 30, 2015)

I a got a gmd 44, if you are a mechanic you'll get it. Watch your timing.


----------



## snake_2586 (May 30, 2015)

Yes it's all done know, I was just hoping at the time I could have found some pic's as there were alot of edge guards to stop the grass getting in to the seal, they were a bit of a jigsaw. the timing was the easy part.


----------

